# Need validation for electromyography choices



## ollielooya (Aug 31, 2009)

To the helpful contributors,
Chart notes provide bi-lateral 64612, and 64613 procedures.  Electromyography (95874) was utilized 6 times, but it's my understanding that EMG codes can only be used ONCE per procedure.  Is there any time when more MAY be charged?  Carrier is UHC.  So, I'm thinking these need to be sent back to office with explanation why the extra four charges are not appropriate?  --Suzanne, CPC-A


----------



## marvelh (Aug 31, 2009)

Per Dec 2008 CPT Assistant:
"Question: Two separate extremities required electromyographic (EMG) guidance for Botox® injections. May code 95874 (EMG guidance with Botox®) be reported bilaterally or with units?

Answer: No, code +95874, Needle electromyography for guidance in conjunction with chemodenervation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure), should be reported once per chemodenervation (ie, Botox® injection) procedure session (eg, code 64614, +95874).

The same reporting is applicable to add-on code 95873, Electrical stimulation for guidance in conjunction with chemodenervation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure). Add-on code 95873 is reported once per chemodenervation procedure session (eg, code 64614 and +95873). It is not appropriate to report either code +95873 or +95874 for each area injected or multiple times for each injection performed...


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Marvel, for submitting this documentation from Coding Assistant.  It was exactly what was needed!  --Suzanne


----------

